

There Will Be Rich Always: Finding a New Way to Think About Income Inequality - bryanlarsen
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/12/20/there-will-be-rich-always/

======
bryanlarsen
I really like one of his suggestions: tying congressmembers' salaries to the
median income of Americans. That's a nice way of aligning incentives.

